# Activation of S1,S2, and S3 units



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Mr. Tivo Business Executive,

One thing you must understand is that your decision to get rid of most of your talented S1,2, and 3 programmers and hardware designers was a bad move. You know your modern offering is extremely sub par, and your cost-cutting decisions have made your new platforms inferior to older platforms. 

I wanted to reactivate my S3. I can't do that. I can't transfer my existing recorded programs because they are all encrypted and you disabled TTG features. I was willing to pay you money to resubscribe, but you tell your customer service to turn down customers willing to do so. The least you can do is give a decent deal on a new unit, but $25 off was still pretty crappy.

Your decision not to activate these units creates so much waste. These units will still work extremely well and do so for many years. Now, these units get thrown out for your "new and improved" units. They create toxic electronics waste when thrown away, but yet, would still continue to function if you weren't such a crappy company. The Tivo that I have known and loved for years, the Tivo that was well worth giving money to is now a disgrace to what Tivo once was. 

Please allow activation of these units.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You might try this site also -> http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

emuman100 said:


> Mr. Tivo Business Executive,
> 
> One thing you must understand is that your decision to get rid of most of your talented S1,2, and 3 programmers and hardware designers was a bad move. You know your modern offering is extremely sub par, and your cost-cutting decisions have made your new platforms inferior to older platforms.
> 
> ...


You can find used Series 3 and below units on ebay with lifetime service. The cost of these units is so low that it's not worth it to activate one of these older models, even if Tivo would allow it. You can still watch shows that were previously recorded on the older models. I'm not sure how exclusive your recordings are on these older units, but I would imagine that many of them would be shown on TV again in the future and you could just record them again on a different lifetime tivo.


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

The OP obviously just needs to start his own business to compete in the same market as TiVo. When he does, he can come back and sell his advantage. Otherwise, STFU.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The OP might be, partially, satisfied if tivo would allow him to add the unit to his account for a month so he could use TTG to transfer his recordings to a PC. I don't think tivo is even willing to do that.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

The OP has been member here since 2003 so you'd have to think that he's been TiVo'ing at least that long. Let's face it, most of us would agree with most of his statements. At the very least he should be able to transfer his recordings to a newer unit.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rdrrepair said:


> The OP has been member here since 2003 so you'd have to think that he's been TiVo'ing at least that long. Let's face it, most of us would agree with most of his statements. At the very least he should be able to transfer his recordings to a newer unit.


Just click on a person's post count and you can see all previous posts.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

rdrrepair said:


> Let's face it, most of us would agree with most of his statements. At the very least he should be able to transfer his recordings to a newer unit.


That's pretty broad. Most? Not me.

Every TiVo eventually will die and become waste. It's all a matter of timing.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not one to throw out something that works. My S1 SVR2000 was still humming along nicely when TiVo decided to offer a deal that allowed me to transfer my lifetime to an S3 unit. 

It was a generous offer and I took them up on it. I understand that their business decisions are theirs alone and I've got very little to complain about with how they've treated me since February 2001. 

But he has quite a few valid points. If you go down his list and individually took each statement on its merits I'd agree with most of his sentiments. Seeing that he has/had been with TiVo since at least 2003 I'd give him a little more slack than someone who just purchased an S3 on eBay and then came here to whine, groan and moan.

I know that TiVo has grown and there are some pains associated with that growth... 

Heck, it took me a long time to change in my flip phone for a Samsung S3. I'm still using that S3 to this date. Then again, I'm still with my HS Prom date so maybe I just don't like change too much.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> You can find used Series 3 and below units on ebay with lifetime service. The cost of these units is so low that it's not worth it to activate one of these older models, even if Tivo would allow it. You can still watch shows that were previously recorded on the older models. I'm not sure how exclusive your recordings are on these older units, but I would imagine that many of them would be shown on TV again in the future and you could just record them again on a different lifetime tivo.


They were recorded from an SMATV system with higher bitrate digital feeds than cable providers. I wanted to save them. I did eventually get a lifetime S3. The point is that I shouldn't have to because I already had one in fine working condition, ready to subscribe.



m.s said:


> The OP obviously just needs to start his own business to compete in the same market as TiVo. When he does, he can come back and sell his advantage. Otherwise, STFU.


It's actually better that you STFU because you have nothing useful to contribute.



rdrrepair said:


> The OP has been member here since 2003 so you'd have to think that he's been TiVo'ing at least that long. Let's face it, most of us would agree with most of his statements. At the very least he should be able to transfer his recordings to a newer unit.


I appreciate your agreement. Like the poster said before you, it wouldn't kill Tivo to allow transferring of recordings.



rdrrepair said:


> The OP has been member here since 2003 so you'd have to think that he's been TiVo'ing at least that long. Let's face it, most of us would agree with most of his statements. At the very least he should be able to transfer his recordings to a newer unit.


I started in 2001 with a DirecTiVo that I still use to this day! I have an S1, two S3's, and an S4.



jrtroo said:


> That's pretty broad. Most? Not me.
> 
> Every TiVo eventually will die and become waste. It's all a matter of timing.


No, because they can be repaired. I have a DSR6000 DirecTiVo since 2001 that I still use. I can do a complete repair on the power supply, fan, hard drive, and limited repair on the motherboard. Same with the S3 and S4. Just because electronic equipment is "old" doesn't mean it is not useful anymore. I do not subscribe to the silly idea that just because electronic equipment is "old" that you absolutely must throw it out and get the new, latest and greatest crap with poorly written software and cheaped-out hardware that is somehow "better". I still use an iPhone 4S. It still works perfectly fine, even though Apple wants me to buy a new one. We live in a throw away society.



rdrrepair said:


> I'm not one to throw out something that works. My S1 SVR2000 was still humming along nicely when TiVo decided to offer a deal that allowed me to transfer my lifetime to an S3 unit.
> 
> It was a generous offer and I took them up on it. I understand that their business decisions are theirs alone and I've got very little to complain about with how they've treated me since February 2001.
> 
> ...


I agree with you and appreciate your agreement!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So you TiVo has created the eternal dvr?


----------

